
Raspberry Pi Jukebox Based on Mopidy - dannyrosen
https://github.com/pimusicbox/pimusicbox
======
brudgers
Project Website: [http://www.pimusicbox.com/](http://www.pimusicbox.com/)

------
rwbg
been using it for a few month now on a raspi2. stable and pain free. the only
thing i ponder changing is the mopidy gui as the default one has some
usability issues.

